# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA Fall Test Sept 11/12



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

The Wasatch Mountain chapter of the North American Versation Hunting Dog Association will hold our Fall test on Sept 11 / 12 at Odgen Bay WMA in Hooper, Utah. We will be testing Utility, Utility Preparitory, and Natural Ability dogs beginning at 7AM and running well into the afternoon. Lunch will be available at a modest price.
Admision is free to the public. So come on out and experience NAVHDA!


------------------------------------------------------------------
Wasatch Mountain is the local branch of NAVHDA located in Northern Utah and surrounding areas. We host Versatile gun dog training days and testing. We are dedicated to helping those in the club and others interested in dog training to produce better trained field dogs to provide a more satifying experience while in the field.

The North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association (NAVHDA) is a nonprofit corporation whose purpose is to foster, promote, and improve the versatile hunting dog breeds in North America; to conserve game by using well trained reliable hunting dogs before and after the shot; and to aid in the prevention of cruelty to animals by discouraging nonselective and uncontrolled breeding, which produces unwanted and uncared for dogs.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be cooking burgers Saturday for lunch!

and I hear it's bbq on Sunday 

Come on out to Ogden Bay and join us!


----------

